# new member



## riopellerp (Apr 5, 2003)

I am pretty sure that I have IBS, although I have not seen a doctor yet. I would like advice on getting started.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi Bob... and welcome,You might want to get started on the main IBS Forum ..... introduce yourself, ask questions, read the info and support and then maybe migrate into some of the other forums like this one.Here is a quick link to the General IBS Forum: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=1;DaysPrune=75 Evie


----------

